# Unexpected FBO attack



## Valaki (Aug 31, 2011)

So I made a dish of rabbit liver with parsley, black pepper, rice and paprika. Got horrible FBO at the work place after it.

WTF isn't all of that low fodmap?!


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I get horrible lg drinking water sometimes


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I get horrible lg drinking water sometimes


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

liver is very fatty, maybe you have a problem absorbing some fats.


----------



## Valaki (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks. Maybe I have giardiasis on top of everything. I've been to some developing countries.

I wanna try eggs. Would eggs be safe if I can't absorb fats?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

maybe it was the parsley ,pepper and paprika that did it..I know parsley is an anti fungal(I think anyway) maybe the others are too and that's why the stink.
Were you nervous? the worse stink I ever had was when I was nervous or stressed


----------

